# Trolling Motor Question



## captllama (Aug 7, 2013)

When i bought my skiff, it came with a Minn Kota Copilot Riptide. That's all I know about it, question is:

The owner lost the remote for it, which one do I buy for it online?

Also, which quick release mount do I need? the RTA 17 or 19?

Thanks guys


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

5 button or 7 button will work.but i dont think the extra 2 top buttons work on the copilot. I have the same motor i got mine used off ebay


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Good motors. If it starts acting up on the steering. It's most likely the bearings in the drive unit. It will cost you $500 for a new one. Or you can buy two bearings and two seals from MK for $15. They get rusty. You would think a saltwater unit would be SS. Mine bearings had literally disintegrated! It is a pain in the ass to replace but atleast it will save you some serious coin. Just a heads up


----------



## captllama (Aug 7, 2013)

> Good motors. If it starts acting up on the steering. It's most likely the bearings in the drive unit. It will cost you $500 for a new one. Or you can buy two bearings and two seals from MK for $15. They get rusty. You would think a saltwater unit would be SS. Mine bearings had literally disintegrated!  It is a pain in the ass to replace but atleast it will save you some serious coin. Just a heads up



Thanks for the advice

I called minn kota and they shipped me a new remote and the missing U-shaped locking pin for cheaper than I could find anywhere online...who knew


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

I have always done well with Minn Kota and customer service.


----------



## captllama (Aug 7, 2013)

update and more questions....

It's always something with these damn boats! The guy I bought the boat from said he has the control replaced on the trolling motor. Today I finally mounted it to the boat, programmed the new remote and when I go to move forward....nothing! It makes a clicking noise and doesn't spin. Also, when I turn, it goes from all the right to left without stopping. Called minn kota and they said it's a bad control board if I can spin the prop by putting 12volt bypassing the control board


F**king A! Always something.... [smiley=carcrash.gif] [smiley=carcrash.gif] [smiley=carcrash.gif] [smiley=carcrash.gif]


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Just call Minkota customer service they can help that all you need to do


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Take the head apart and chech the work of whoever put it on there. It's pretty easy to do. The hard part is getting the shrink wrap off the leads. They have a lot of glue in em and were stuck on pretty good on mine. This will also be a quick tell tell if some one actually replaced it. Use of a heat gun/ hair dryer will be handy  also the unit will find N(orth) when you hit the N button. This only goes one way around. Sometimes it will wrap the curly cord 360 depending on where it starts. Take some pics and post or text em to me. And I may be able to help you out. Maybe he hooked it up bass ackwards.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] iMacattack.*


----------



## captllama (Aug 7, 2013)

New to forum sorry for posting in wrong section!


----------

